# New 55G Stocking List



## Salvoman (Feb 21, 2014)

I currently have a topic on Aquarium Setup, "New 55G Mbuna Tank" here: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=428321.
I've received a lot of good advice. My tank is 48"X13"X20". However, before my tank arrives next week, I'd like to explore South American Cichlids for a number of reasons.

1. I don't know a lot about them except what I've read on this forum.
2. They tend to be generally less aggressive than Mbuna's.
3. They are not mouthbrooders. I'd rather not deal with fry so having egg layers along with catfish seems like a better solution.
4. A variation of species,(see below.)
5. Although I'm planning on some live plants, I 'll have more of a selection with SA.

Based upon what I've read here and on other sites, here are some selections:
Blue Acaras
Rainbows
Keyholes
Apistogramma's
Bolivian Rams
Laetecara's
Tetras
Catfish for fry control.

Obviously I won't keep all of these in a 55G. I need advice on what would work best together as well as male to female ratios.

Lastly I have also read I could keep 3 or 4 species of 1 male. For instance, this list was suggested on this forum:
x1 male Blue Acara
x1 male Firemouth
x4 Black Convicts/OR/Hundorian Red Points (depending on what I can find)
x8 Black Skirt Tetra

Any and all feed back would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Salvoman (Feb 21, 2014)

I should also include Pterophyllum scalare, freshwater angels in my stocking list.

Thanks


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I wouldn't do the convicts with the Firemouth and Blue Acara because Convicts are a lot tougher than them and generally more aggressive.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I wouldn't do the convicts with the Firemouth and Blue Acara because Convicts are a lot tougher than them and generally more aggressive.

Here are some stocks I would suggest for you

Keyhole Tank: 3-4 Keyhole Cichlid with Mixed tropicals, Keyholes we one of the most peaceful cichlids and can be put with tropicals successfully. Although in my opinion the keyholes are pretty bland in color.

Firemouth Tank: 1 Pair of FM, with Tiger Barbs, 2-4 Pictus Cats, Zebra Danios. All the fish I've listed with the Firemouth Pair are tougher fish because the Firemouths will eat fish that fit in its mouth so fish like neons are a no no and the pictus cat will take care of the fry for you

I've never kept rams or acaras or apsitos so I'll leave that to others


----------



## Salvoman (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for your response.
We've decided to go with:

2-4 Angelfish
4 Bolivian Rams
2 Laetecara
10-12 Rummy Nose Tetras
2 Gold Nugget Plecos

Still not sure on the stocking amount or the Male to Female Ratios.

Thanks


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Angelfish can go with tropicals but they may eat the rummy nose tetras if they can fit in their mouth. I wouldn't do multiple pairs of Different species of cichlids in same tank though. I would do one pair of Angels for a 55 with the tetras and plecos.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Rummynoses should be ok with angels. Angelfish can sometimes be difficult. You should go with 4 and plant heavily with tall plants and tall pieces of driftwood to break up lines of sight. Bolivian rams are pretty mellow. I would leave out the Laetecara.


----------



## Salvoman (Feb 21, 2014)

OK cool. So-

4 Angels
4 Bolivian Rams
10-12 Rummynose
2 Gold Nugget Plecos

I did plan on doing tall plants and driftwood with pool sand. If I'm losing the Laetecara can I add some Cory's? I noticed you have some Ghost Hatchett's, is that possible?

Also, what if any is the male to female ratio. Do I need to worry about it? If so, one of the reasons I ended up not wanting Mbuna were the fry. Are there catfish like synodontis lucipinnis that will work with my tank & take care of eggs/fry?

Thanks again


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Cories are fine. Go with a school of a single species. My favorites are the adolfoi/duplicareus complex which look the same.

I don't think that you have to worry about sex ratios with the Bolivian rams. They are pretty mellow.

I have glass catfish, which may not do well with angelfish. The glass catfish would probably be afraid of the angelfish because they are so much bigger.

I don't think that you would have to worry about fry. The angelfish would probably knock them off.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Yeah if you heavily plant the tank it could be alright but watch the angelfish because I've seen them get really aggressive when breeding.


----------

